# 4/20 Sandy Pt. report



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Arrived at Sandy Pt. a little after 6 AM yesterday. We fished about 30 feet to the right of the tree. Two guys were down on the point; they caught two stripers around 29", but we were left empty-handed. We moved down to the point after those two left and fished there until some time after 11:00 to hit the Eastern Shore and get something to eat. Mcrae showed up just as we were leaving.

Goofed around on the shore and had some lunch and a few beers, stopped at Romancoke and Matapeake where nothing was happening. We headed back to Sandy Pt. around 3:30 and found Mcrae, Steve, Darryl and a few other folks fishing. They had several horse croakers and everyone had their limits on nice stripers around 30".

I had brought a friend with me who has never been saltwater fishing. I promised her she'd catch a big striper if we went and was starting to worry we'd get skunked. But we set up on the point and started catching a few. She caught two tiny stripers (which I made constant fun of her for) and I reeled in a horse croaker that somehow managed to get his mouth around an 8/0 circle hook.

Just as she was reeling in a smaller fish on one of the rods, another rod went nuts. I picked it up, adjusted the drag, and jammed the rod into her hands.

When it was beached after three big runs, she had a 38" striper on the sand. We caught another horse croaker (half of these things must be citations) and decided to call it a night.

The fish was caught on a bottom rig on bloodworm and the line was out as far as I could get it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

nice, very nice. Seems the side with the tree is not producing this year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It was a lot of fun, but I've gotta' tell ya--handing her that rod was the hardest thing I've ever done


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

A "few other folks" just happened to be Husky, Jangwuah, and I. We fed the fish for the whole afternoon. We watched "those point fisherman' catch and release fish after fish. Husky even talked to one of them.

I left around 5:30 with nothing to show but some good casting practice with the new heaver rod/reel setup.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You guys should have come over and said hi! Were you around to the left? I didn't even recognize you guys.

On a side note, what do you guys think of the odds of us getting the park to install fish cleaning stations?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

no, that was saturday--jamcaster was there when we were there. Sand Flea said he was fishing Sunday. On easter?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

tell us more about your friend Flea.....  

how come you never bring her when you come down here???


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I get lost after the weekends!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You know, they have fish cleaning stations at the parks in many states. Here in MD they don't even seem willing to collect garbage. If they won't collect garbage, they aren't going to have fish cleaning stations. Where would we put the fish guts, heads, etc.?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice catch Sandflea,seems you all had a lot of fun after we left.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They're still consistently kicking people out at 6 though. I can't imagine what the overnight fishing would be like there if they left it open to us...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got off the horn with the head bubba at SPSP concerning the installation of fish cleaning stations for the shore fisherman (That's us). He told me that the majority of SPSP users (Da boat guys) feel they would not use them. As boaters make up over 95% of the users of the park, they idea was dropped like a hot potato.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I can't believe they'd say that. Sounds like they simply don't want to put them in.

Boaters need to clean fish just as bad as we do...ridiculous. Every marina I've ever seen had a fish cleaning station.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

when did they ask them to be able to say 95% of them wouldn't use them?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like spsp was the place to be after the morning chill burned off. Axon and I met up with Sandcrab and Husky and didn't catch any fish  Did get to feel about 8 skates on the rods between axons brother and I. oh well maybe next year.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FL,

Good to meet you guys! At least you caught something! I ended up with sunburn from SPSP when I was sitting and waiting.

Heard the blues invaded IRI yesterday! Why weren't they there Saturday during the awful weather? Metal I got.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

We just missed them everywhere.
I will no dount catch them when I DON"T fish with sandcrab. He seems to be bad luck.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HAA HAA!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have great luck when I don't fish with HuskyMD.  Remind me not to take him under my wing anymore.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Whoohoo! Flame war!

You know, I've noticed an inordinate amount of skunk around Husky too  

So does this mean you guys are going to hit Sandy Pt. any time soon? I think I'm taking Thursday off and going--looks like a good day.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

It might be because you guys were too busy staring at the girl who was sun bathing in 50 degree weather!!  

Next time I go out with you guys, I better catch some fish!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jangwuah,

That fake snoozing you were doing didn't fool me!  I caught you catching a peek.

Saturday I might check out SPSP when it opens.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

big deadline friday.
Might sneak out to NB for a night trip one of these nights.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Let me know if you guys want to hit NB or Metapeake one of these nights... without traffic I can get there in 50 mins and should be able to fish 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

How was the fishing at IRI guys ?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well andre lets see?? 25 to 30 mph wind 40 degree temps..... NOT good! I think I was the only one to catch anything from the P&S guys in the am. And that was a small skate behind the coast guard station.


----------



## cid (Apr 18, 2002)

I made the 4 Hr drive to fish opning day and I am glad I did Hooked up with a couple of my buddys and we figured to fish Hooper island to get away from the crowd we fished from 5:00am to 10:00 not even a nible so off to matapeak was way too crowded so we went to SP caught one 32" around 4pm and a 30" around 7pm with a couple of 24-26" inbetween. I thought you can stay till midnight but the park ranger told us to pack aswith 1/2 dz soft shell left we decided to come back sunday morning we fished from 6 to 9 we landed 2 keepers about 30".Now I just need to find a good exuse to make another trip in the middle of the week


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.html 

here is the smallest of the total catch of 89 to date for rockfish (why i mention is to stimulate positive inspiration in our sometimes troubling world) we all need whether we know each other or not, to stay banded and centered as brothers.


----------

